# Clipping toenails?



## babypidgey (Sep 4, 2007)

My pigeon doesn't really have anything to dull her nails. Do they get too long and how can I tell? They are beginning to curl (not excessively) and hurt my scalp. So for comfort or health, should I clip them? I assume just the sharp tip, not very far down.

Sorry! I have so many questions!! I just want to be a good owner.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

You can clip, but if you clip to short, they will bleed. Be careful.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, you can clip them. I recommend using a pair of human finger nail clippers. You could use others, but normally they are too big and they make it harder.

IF bleeding happens you can get some stuff from a pet shop to help stop the bleeding, or corn starch, and/or flour . The bleeding is caused when you clip them to short, or cut into the little blood vein in the nail. Pigeons with white toe nails it's easy to see, but with ones with black nails it isn't. Just clip the very tips. It also helps if you can have someone else holding the bird, till you get use to doing it.

You may also want to consider putting brick in the cage. It'll help keep the nails worn down.

-Hilly


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hillybean said:


> Yep, you can clip them. I recommend using a pair of human finger nail clippers. You could use others, but normally they are too big and they make it harder.
> 
> IF bleeding happens you can get some stuff from a pet shop to help stop the bleeding, or corn starch, and/or flour . The bleeding is caused when you clip them to short, or cut into the little blood vein in the nail. Pigeons with white toe nails it's easy to see, but with ones with black nails it isn't. Just clip the very tips. It also helps if you can have someone else holding the bird, till you get use to doing it.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I was going to say.  If they bleed, just stick the foot in a bowl of flour or corn starch, as Hilly says. It will take a few minutes to stop the bleeding but it works great.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

using human nail clippers is the best but if you are not sure you can do the natural way. some of my perches are a single long wooden shelf with bricks placed every few feet. It keeps the toe nails in shape.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Some members have found that using a nail file to FILE down the sharp ends works much better for them and is not as "scary."

Cindy (AZWhitefeather) favors this method... 

Shi &
Squeaks


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*File method good*

That is what I did to Tooter and Rosco before Derrick came to visit our pigeon set up. I knew that these two birds would definately go to his head and shoulders being how affectionate that they are, and I got no complaints from Derrick.The file method was easy for them and *ME* as well.

I have a few bricks set up in the flight pen for them to roost on, as well as a couple in the pigeon coop that seem to work well too.


----------

